# Crack rim.



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

M4800 only 550 easy hours but now the other front disk rim has completely crack around.

Other rim has been welded from cracking but not the one in pic.
Tractor been used for light farming towing wood wagon mostly and snow duty
Lug nuts are torque to spec also tire air pressure okay.









What do you think could be causing this


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow never seen that before.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a 1953 Dodge truck do that to me years ago. 

You have to retrace your tractor habits. Obviously there is some flexing going on there as it's cracking right at the point where the rim mounts up against the hub. Do you ride sideways on hills a lot? Is there any sort of build up of anything on the mating surfaces, such as stray material from manufacture? Do you have wheel weights on the rims? I ask because if it is a used tractor, perhaps the previous owner caused some damage. Did you buy this new Thomas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like a "structure crack",caused by manufacturing shortfalls.
Usually from not being properly annealed,after stamping/forging .
Contact the dealer,and see if there's a recall,or have had other complaints,on this!
Also, some units,with the 2-piece rims on the front had this happen,...especially if it had a FEL,on them.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Odd the crack never encroached on the bolt holes!?!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

tractor beam said:


> I had a 1953 Dodge truck do that to me years ago.
> 
> You have to retrace your tractor habits. Obviously there is some flexing going on there as it's cracking right at the point where the rim mounts up against the hub. Do you ride sideways on hills a lot? Is there any sort of build up of anything on the mating surfaces, such as stray material from manufacture? Do you have wheel weights on the rims? I ask because if it is a used tractor, perhaps the previous owner caused some damage. Did you buy this new Thomas?


 .............................................................................
Previous owner used it for sawdust and wood chips put low side couple hundred hours,sold it for bigger tractor.

Does little logging w/rear winch little side hills,snow removal w/standardard bucket no wheel weights or loaded tires.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> It looks like a "structure crack",caused by manufacturing shortfalls.
> Usually from not being properly annealed,after stamping/forging .
> Contact the dealer,and see if there's a recall,or have had other complaints,on this!
> Also, some units,with the 2-piece rims on the front had this happen,...especially if it had a FEL,on them.


................................................................................
Yep 2 piece and has front loader.
Plan on stopping Kubota dealership and picking there brains before Sunday.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

pogobill said:


> Odd the crack never encroached on the bolt holes!?!


 Thanks what puzzles me also.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> ................................................................................
> Yep 2 piece and has front loader.
> Plan on stopping Kubota dealership and picking there brains before Sunday.


Are you cranking the wheels as you plow into the dirt while lifting with said loader?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kubota has had a few problems with this,but they say it's because the lugs aren't tightened properly.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Kubota has had a few problems with this,but they say it's because the lugs aren't tightened properly.


John Deere is huge on keeping wheels torqued properly also.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

tractor beam said:


> Are you cranking the wheels as you plow into the dirt while lifting with said loader?


Nope..straight,even moving no sharp turns w/bucket full.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thomas,
Get a straight-edge,and check the hubs,from bolt to bolt ,and near the center,to see if they're true.
If they are,it may be due to either flexing of the rim centers,or they weren't treated properly,when made.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Thomas,
> Get a straight-edge,and check the hubs,from bolt to bolt ,and near the center,to see if they're true.
> If they are,it may be due to either flexing of the rim centers,or they weren't treated properly,when made.


.............................................................
Your idea hit me last evening around 8:30pm,everything straight and true..check it 3 times.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What about the rims? Are they flat where they mount up?


----------

